# FL Role call



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

*FL Roll call*

Lake Helen/DeLand/Orange City here


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

south florida in the house! MIAMI/kendall


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Fort Myers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

I swear; Dag follows me everywhere. hahaha, j/k. MIAMI/KENDALL ! ^_^


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

95sentra said:


> I swear; Dag follows me everywhere. hahaha, j/k. MIAMI/KENDALL ! ^_^


damn right! we run it!


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

in, from daytona to orlando, im all over


----------



## trinixtc (Aug 5, 2002)

north miami beach


----------



## Ghion (Dec 20, 2003)

Pembroke Pines baby....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

O-town and Tampa


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Saint Petersburg here


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

'Lando


----------



## oasaturiwa (Jul 8, 2003)

jacksonville


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

melbourne and Jacksonville mostly jax tho


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

born and raised in jax, but i go to school in tallahassee...always in jax though...actionville? sometimes haha


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Jacksonville In the house!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jacksonville BEACH i mean hahaha


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

South Beach (Miami Beach).

Seth


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Orlando and Kissimmee here


----------



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

*Palm Coast here*

Halfway between daytona beach and St.augustine about 10min from either one


----------



## FloridaSR20 (Sep 14, 2003)

Pembroke Pines


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yo im goin to boca for the next few days...it better be warmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TeamFrontline (Jul 16, 2003)

JACKSONVILLE whooooppppttttyyy doooo ........Yipppie


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

reppin' that 904 haha


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Ha. Its been warm in jax the past couple days huh. just everyone has been sick.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea having christmas in shorts feels weird haha


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

being all hot in christmas is cool by me. and its flawda


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> being all hot in christmas is cool by me. and its flawda




you mean FLOW-DA


----------



## Stringztoo (Jan 1, 2004)

Orlando, home of the richest rat in the world!


----------



## mercuryfox2 (Dec 22, 2003)

G-ville right here!! Go Gators beat those...Iowa...thingies. Woo!


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

i start school in jacksonville in a few weeks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whaaaaaaaat true we could get together...i kno lots of kids here on forums that live in jax too...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

it would be cool to have a jax nissan meet.


you guys know any other jax sites like www.jaxrice.com and www.jaxracing.com


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

North Miami


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im in an all nissan club, so yea we are always together anyways...pm TEAMFRONTLINE for more info...peace


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

orlando / gainesville


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea a nissan meet would be cool, but where...it would have to be in a central location, because it seems like we are all over....prolly orlando or some somethin


----------



## jms336 (Dec 9, 2003)

DeLand right here!


----------



## }{yBr1D (Mar 30, 2003)

Miami, FL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

actionville


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

im in clearwater. idk many nissan guys around here. there are a few from the forums like 1997GA16DE and pearsont74, but idk many others. 
mav


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tallahassee/Satellite Beach

I don't have a role....I'm just filling in for the _roll_ call.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Tallahassee/Satellite Beach
> 
> I don't have a role....I'm just filling in for the _roll_ call.


Whoops, didn't even notice that.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Altamonte Springs Biatchs!

If you dont know where that is, its in Orlando.


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Orlando here :thumbdwn:


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Niceville....... really and truely...... its in the panhandle directly between Panama City and Pensacola.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Project200sx said:


> Niceville....... really and truely...... its in the panhandle directly between Panama City and Pensacola.



military brat? I have a friend who lived in Niceville for years. She's 20 now I think. Primarily a military town correct? Right near Ft.Walton Beach. bout 2 hours from me.


----------



## mercuryfox2 (Dec 22, 2003)

G-Ville in the house!!! Go Gators!


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

No not military brat but many people here are. I used to live in Destin which is the city just south of it on the gulf but because there are better schools here, my parents moved us over here for what they thought would be a better education, whatever saying I live in Niceville sucks.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Palm Beach County


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Project200sx said:


> No not military brat but many people here are. I used to live in Destin which is the city just south of it on the gulf but because there are better schools here, my parents moved us over here for what they thought would be a better education, whatever saying I live in Niceville sucks.


yeah, it does...makes you sound queer  :loser: 

just kidding of course :cheers:


----------



## fritzfry (Mar 15, 2003)

tallahassee

fritz
'93 sentra xe
'95 rx-7 r2 [blown motor]


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fritzfry said:


> tallahassee
> 
> fritz
> '93 sentra xe
> '95 rx-7 r2 [blown motor]


damn, really?

you ever go to schlotzkys on thursday nights?


----------



## fritzfry (Mar 15, 2003)

no, but i think i've heard of those meets from a guy named Alston (Red 2nd gen rx-7 i believe). i'll have to check it out sometime.

fritz


----------



## LoS8 (Dec 5, 2003)

Pembroke Pines Baby!!


----------



## L2daA (Jan 19, 2004)

*need new shocks!*

St. pete. in tha house! :cheers: anybody have a deal on motivational shocks or know of any? all 4 of mines are shot.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump...keep florida on top hahah


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Titusville FL.
26 miles East of Orlando off SR50


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

"right near da beach BOYEEEE!"


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

southside of the 'ville here! ( JACKSONVILLE )


----------



## fritzfry (Mar 15, 2003)

KuyaPrax said:


> southside of the 'ville here! ( JACKSONVILLE )


kamusta ka, kuya :cheers:


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Okay lang tol :cheers:


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Carol City :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Tallahassee, FLOW-DA


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

we should do miami meet


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Haulover Park is probably the best place for a Miami meet. No entrance fees, an almost perpetually empty parking lot, and its on the water so its scenic.

If you are coming from Miami Beach or N. Miami/Aventura/Golden Beach just go on Collins to like 110th or so but you know where it is.

From the 'mainland' take I-95 to either:
163rd st. (826 E) go cross the intracoastal to collins and go south like 2 miles.
125th St. Take the Broad Causeway thorugh bal harbour (speed trap) and go North on Collins like 1 mile.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Kalel said:


> we should do miami meet


theres a nissan meet every 1st and 3rd friday of each month at Tamiami park (in front of the fair entrance). u should pass by sometime, we even started a nissan car club.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Let's put that meet in Orlando. It's called central FL for a reason


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

theres a nissan meet in tampa off dale mabry this Sat...dont know if Im going seeing that it is also the Gasprilla Parade.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nah how bout everyone come to jax, oh wait nvrmind jville kinda sux how bout melbourne, or daytona. that would be cool. all of us take over the speedway!


----------



## DeSantes (Feb 2, 2004)

Jacksonville too. :crazy:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> nah how bout everyone come to jax, oh wait nvrmind jville kinda sux how bout melbourne, or daytona. that would be cool. all of us take over the speedway!


That would be pretty fun to do. Set it up koop and ill be there.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> nah how bout everyone come to jax, oh wait nvrmind jville kinda sux how bout melbourne, or daytona. that would be cool. all of us take over the speedway!




jacksonville is the shit...im down...make a time and date...and not at sneakers like everyone does every saturday night hahaha


----------



## Ladybug (Feb 6, 2004)

whiteb14 said:


> south florida in the house! MIAMI/kendall


Miami/Kendall, FL here


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ladybug said:


> Miami/Kendall, FL here


hey Ladybug 

what kind of car do u have?

u should attend the nissan meets every 1st and 3rd friday of each month, its pretty fun and theres a lot of nice people and a good atmosphere. the meets are right by FIU (tamiami park - in front of the fair entrance)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lets just do a central FL thing...ill drive 3 hours


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tommy, check sr20forum in FL, I set up an orlando meet for may.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> tommy, check sr20forum in FL, I set up an orlando meet for may.



man, i think they banned me from posting there, but ill take a look at it, or talk to you about it


----------



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

Ft. Lauderdale :cheers:
and by the looks of it the only one....I stand strong


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

daconch said:


> Ft. Lauderdale :cheers:
> and by the looks of it the only one....I stand strong



shiiit...most people from florida are from south florida...


----------



## Colochine (Jun 15, 2003)

Cocoa rockledge merrit island and titusville


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Colochine said:


> Cocoa rockledge merrit island and titusville


Which city do you sleep in mon-thru. lol
Titusville here


----------



## Ladybug (Feb 6, 2004)

whiteb14 said:


> hey Ladybug
> 
> what kind of car do u have?
> 
> u should attend the nissan meets every 1st and 3rd friday of each month, its pretty fun and theres a lot of nice people and a good atmosphere. the meets are right by FIU (tamiami park - in front of the fair entrance)


i have a 1991 240sx (check the new members section)

i'll see if i can make it out there one night


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

pembroke pines, miramar kendall miami, north miami beach......everywhere


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

in NuSkool's mom's bed...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

up up and away :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

:hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: bumpity bump bump ::hal::


----------



## XTAJ 1's 99 SE-L (Nov 18, 2003)

Palm Bay/Melbourne


----------



## XTAJ 1's 99 SE-L (Nov 18, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> O-town and Tampa


What part of O-town? I'm in Virginia Beach right now because I'm in the military. But I'll be back Jan.2006. I'm from Metro West area by universal studios. Pine Hills area. Holla!


----------



## XTAJ 1's 99 SE-L (Nov 18, 2003)

XTAJ 1's 99 SE-L said:


> Palm Bay/Melbourne


 My wife is from Palm Bay. She stayed out off Jupiter. Lot's of family out there. Holla.


----------



## ml04sentra (Feb 7, 2004)

Modernmav said:


> im in clearwater. idk many nissan guys around here. there are a few from the forums like 1997GA16DE and pearsont74, but idk many others.
> mav


And I thought I was the only Clearwater member on here....LOL...I'm actually in Dunedin just north of Clearwater. :thumbup:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

damn I lived in satellite beach and melbourne but live in jax now. I used to live in pradise cay down the road from BCC. I still have friends down there and go visit and eat at texas road house at the end of EG causway.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i still love that restaurant, lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> damn I lived in satellite beach and melbourne but live in jax now. I used to live in pradise cay down the road from BCC. I still have friends down there and go visit and eat at texas road house at the end of EG causway.


you live in Jax?? hell yea...pm me and when i go home on the 5th, we can get together and chill if you want..i know lots of guys here on NF that are from JAX, and we always chill...pm me man


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

up up and away :fluffy:


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Representing J-ville baby (FCCJ)lol

SE-Rious Rider
96 200sx SE-R


----------



## pete513 (Feb 11, 2004)

I live in the MIA but I never knew they had those meets in Tamiami Im gonna go next time check it out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

*Miami Represent!!*

miami 305/FIU up in hurr!!
i live on campus w0ot.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NismoSileighty said:


> miami 305/FIU up in hurr!!
> i live on campus w0ot.



whenever i go down south, i always skate at FIU...those badass black handrails by that big ass round sculpture is SICK


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> whenever i go down south, i always skate at FIU...those badass black handrails by that big ass round sculpture is SICK


hehe infront of PC i have no clue wtf that sculpture is but i know where your talking about. Yeah those rails are sick...
you gotta go boarding thru the garage really late at night though thats the shiznit.  :thumbup: :crazy:


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=456037#post456037

Jax, FL and North East Florida Call. Get in the thread above guys its open I know there's alot of us.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NismoSileighty said:


> i live on campus w0ot.



sucks to be you!


----------



## PhantomTitian (Feb 22, 2004)

Umatilla Florida here. We have 1 stop light and it stays on all year lol.
It is located about 50 miles west of Daytona in Lake County.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

*N.W. Florida*

Pensacola, Fl, Northwest Florida, "Florida Panhandle" and the "Cradle of Naval Aviation." Great place to go to school and great beaches, but horrible job market. Anybody from around here, hit me up.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

jacksonville florida and yes all other jax ppl and surrounding areas need to come together for a meet


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

useless bump


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> sucks to be you!


 why does it sucks to be me??
havent you read Time magazine

Everglades Hall ( where i live) was rated the most luxurious dorms in the country 
we got everything.
living on campus pwns j0o :dumbass:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NismoSileighty said:


> why does it sucks to be me??
> havent you read Time magazine
> 
> Everglades Hall ( where i live) was rated the most luxurious dorms in the country
> ...




living OFF campus OWNES YOU...


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> living OFF campus OWNES YOU...


$550 a month with everything included( light,water, cable, and internet) and having access to everything at FIU pwns J0o more


----------



## YellowSpecV34 (Feb 20, 2003)

03 Sunbusrt Spec-V

Miami (kendall) and Gainesville


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NismoSileighty said:


> $550 a month with everything included( light,water, cable, and internet) and having access to everything at FIU pwns J0o more


Off campus PWNS yuo. I pay 490/month. Get lights, water, telephone, broadband internet, Full cable with speed channel and 4 movie channels. Kitchen, fully furnished, alarm system, balcony porch, free lightbulbs 24/7 , and they come in to change the air filter every month or so.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Off campus PWNS yuo. I pay 490/month. Get lights, water, telephone, broadband internet, Full cable with speed channel and 4 movie channels. Kitchen, fully furnished, alarm system, balcony porch, free lightbulbs 24/7 , and they come in to change the air filter every month or so.



i get all that same shit for $475/month....sucka haha


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i get all that same shit for $475/month....sucka haha


Only in the dirty south!
SweeTWaTeR > MIAMI :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

Where is this again??? I do have some advantages to living on campus...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i get all that same shit for $475/month....sucka haha


oh, I also get free shuttle to campus


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> oh, I also get free shuttle to campus



so do i...


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

I got luxury f0o's  my only disadvantage is that none of my roomies are 21 so i cant have alcohol in my room... but the RA's arent allowed to check drawers so...  i already got written up once for alcohol... who cares  :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

NismoSileighty said:


> I got luxury f0o's  my only disadvantage is that none of my roomies are 21 so i cant have alcohol in my room... but the RA's arent allowed to check drawers so...  i already got written up once for alcohol... who cares  :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


i got all of you guys i live wit my parents and dont pay jack. got internet (broadband), sattelite, lights water and a kitchen they stock.


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

30585 said:


> i got all of you guys i live wit my parents and dont pay jack. got internet (broadband), sattelite, lights water and a kitchen they stock.


 Thats ok cause im Independent and dont gotta worry about my parents getting on my case for brining a girl home


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NismoSileighty said:


> Thats ok cause im Independent and dont gotta worry about my parents getting on my case for brining a girl home



yea..living with parents doesnt come close to living on your own...you learn alot more by living on your own...GET OUT


----------



## krOnik (Dec 20, 2003)

*south fl*

miami here


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea..living with parents doesnt come close to living on your own...you learn alot more by living on your own...GET OUT



read further up... i do live on my own


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Anyone wanna do a central Florida meet? I'm thinking of setting up a meet in Orlando or Melborne for all the forum members in the area. Anyone interested. I could use some help as well.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^When would it be? I'm really tied up with school and work right now, but come summer I should have some free time to chill.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

If anyone is remotely interested, pm me...I am just wanting to get a feel for selling my car.
I will be asking more now since others thing is worth more...if anyone is really serious..pm and make me an offer and we'll talk.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=52197
I dont want to post this on the classifies yet cause honestly i dont want to deal with selling to someone who isnt close or somewhat close.
Let me know


----------



## inbiz1999 (Nov 7, 2003)

*West Palm 300 zx 88*

Anybody from west palm???


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

im in sarasota, my car is down for the count getting a nice rebuild though


----------



## crazy-j (Apr 9, 2004)

Clearwater here...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

crazy-j said:


> Clearwater here...



Woot, clearwater beach rocks, went there on vacation a few years back.


----------



## 2k1maxi (Apr 17, 2004)

Miami/Kendall...
2001 maxima SE.......... :fluffy:


----------



## SPEC V CRAZY (Apr 3, 2004)

Tampa Checking In


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheers: Ft Lauderdale here


----------



## Grey Fox (Apr 30, 2004)

*New Guy*

I am from Palm Bay/Melbourne. Nice to meet you all. :thumbup:


----------



## Athe007 (May 25, 2003)

Ft. lauderdale !!!
Wroot Wroot !!!
(240sx) :thumbup:


----------



## leminade (May 7, 2004)

Pinellas Park......

--Sarah


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jus to let you guys know:

May 15th: HIN @ Orlando convention center. Nissan meet before HIN at Bass Pro Shop (International Drive)

May 22nd: All Florida Nissan meet in Palmetto (near Tampa). It's at the Drift Day 2 event. Starts at 10AM.

May 29th (most likely): CSERT meet (SE-R's of Tampa).

more details on these events are in the FL section of SR20forum.com


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

homestead reppin it deeeeeep down south! let me kno when you guys wana meet up


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

panhandle


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hope all ya'll will be at the meet today. Starts at 10AM. Details in my sig.


----------



## mrivera0421 (Jun 25, 2004)

*suck it*

Bradenton, FL


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

ORLANDO'S IN THIS BEAST!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Going to UCF for fall term, moving up August 13. Here I come with my sunburst spec!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Going to UCF for fall term, moving up August 13. Here I come with my sunburst spec!


if you got time, there's a show in Melborne. it's about 30-45min from UCF.


----------



## ProjectCheap13 (Jul 7, 2004)

Port charlotte


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

*I guess I'm late for the Roll Call...*

MIA - 305 in this mutha. Wassup ya'll.

:cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anyone showin up in Melborne this weekend?


----------



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

Im all over the Pinellas county. Mostly Palm Harbor.


----------



## BlkSpecV04 (May 2, 2004)

Born and raised in Tampa, now live in Seffner. (For the time being)


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

west palm beach here


----------



## 1sikGA16 (Aug 3, 2004)

New Tampa here
I have actually met 4 or 5 B series owners in the last few weeks between this site and another. We all need to get together and ride out on a Saturday night. That shit would be tuff as hell, 5+ Sentra's rolling into the lot together!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

New Port Richey/ Trinity area of the Tampa Bay area of Flroida is where I live, but I drive everywhere as I have friends in South Pinellas work in Central Pinellas and go junkyarding in Tampa, St Pete, Clearwater, Zephyrhills and Hudson. I drive the ugliest primer grey B14 Sentra with steelies and mismatched body parts as well as a White Frontier King Cab that's a parts chaser for my domestic cars. If ya see either of my cars (can usually be seen at Copher's U Pull it on Thrusdays), wave and I'll wave back!


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Cashville I mean J-ville


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

^^^
Dont try to mak jville cooler than it is. you watch too much jctv and public access "the downtown area has grown in the past years" wich shows there is a vibrant communty blah blah blah and the new lead paint intitive" 
jville is ok but not that cool


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

You got to rep where your from.

I see more people on here from Jacksonville than last time. We need to hook up and feed my mind with nissan knowledge.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

inbiz1999 said:


> Anybody from west palm???


Just down the road and also a Z owner :thumbup:


----------

